
EMF Protection – Protection from WiFi, Smart Meters, RF Radiofrequency Radiation - Cloud-services
https://earthpulse.net/emf-protection/#a_aid=psysid
======
Neliquat
Poe's law is hitting hard, I thought it was a really well done onionesque
parody for a good 10 seconds. But as a handy side effect, one of these nutjobs
sells some great rf blocking film I used to good result in my home recording
studio.

